# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ελ Γκρέκο [El Greco - Captain Zaman - Ferry Atsuta]

## xara

Το ¨δικό μας¨ καράβι, είναι στην Τουρκία! Ανήκει στη ΜedEuropean Seaways και με το όνομα Captain Zaman, κάνει τη γραμμή Brindisi - Cesme σε 36 περίπου ώρες.

Ship Name M/V Captain Zaman 
GRT 14,425 
NET Tonnage 9,163 
Max. Length 140,85m 
Max. Bredth 22,40m 
Max. Speed 20 knot 
Draft 5,70m 
Passanger Decks 5 
Vechle Decks 2 
Passangers 1,250 
Beds 778 
Vehicles 370 veh
http://www.mesline.com/en/content.asp?CID={A05A0D70-D6CB-4A50-8331-3421A9D61F3C}&pCID={996DC510-4387-47AF-8E54-6D406543D10B}&ppCID=&CCID={A05A0D70-D6CB-4A50-8331-3421A9D61F3C}

----------


## andreas

Με ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## George

Tαξίδευα με την ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και πέρασε κάθετα από την πλώρη μας καμαρωτό καμαρωτό!! Δυστυχώς ήταν σε μεγάλη απόσταση και η λήψη φωτογραφίας ήταν αδύνατη!! :cry:

----------


## meco

> Tαξίδευα με την ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και πέρασε κάθετα από την πλώρη μας καμαρωτό καμαρωτό!! Δυστυχώς ήταν σε μεγάλη απόσταση και η λήψη φωτογραφίας ήταν αδύνατη!! :cry:


Πάντα καμαρωτό καμαρωτο ταξίδευε το ElGreco... :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. Γεια χαρά σε όλους σας. Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας βρίσκω.

----------


## Apostolos

Το όμορφο Ιαπωνικό Ελ Γκρέκο στο λιμανι της Θεσ/νίκης στης 09/03/1998... Τότε που τα πλοία είχαν φινέτσα, χρώμα και όνομα!
Picture 021.jpg

----------


## El Greco

distixos to agapimeno plio poulithike gia scrap.

----------


## nautikos

Αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε (15:30) το πλοιο με το ονομα *Zaman*, με οικονομικη ταχυτητα _13+kn_ πλησιαζει τις ακτες τις _Αστυπαλαιας_. Τον _Aliaga_ μαλλον τον γλυτωσε, δεν ξερω για τον _Alang_... Ειναι σιγουρο οτι πουληθηκε για scrap η εχουμε καποια αγορα του πλοιου?

----------


## El Greco

:cry::cry::cry:    KANTE KATI STAMATISTETO!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται πως ήρθε η ωρα να φύγει. Οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του Σουηδού έδειχναν οτι το είχαν παραμελήσει.

Τιμής ένεκεν μια φωτογραφία έξω από την Κέρκυρα όταν ταξίδευε Ιταλία-Ελλάδα.

EL GRECO.jpg

----------


## meco

:cry::cry::cry:
Πραγματικά ότι και να πω είναι λίγο.
Ευτυχώς ταξίδεψα αρκετές φορές με αυτό και θα το θυμάμαι για πάντα...

----------


## despo

Δυστυχως ενα ακομα τοσο ομορφο πλοιο πηγαινει στα διαλυτηρια οπως αναφερεται στο faktao.

----------


## polykas

Κρίμα που ένα όμορφο καράβι μας αποχαιρέτησε.Μία φωτό του πλοίου στην Τήνο προερχόμενο από την θεσσαλονίκη για Κρήτη.




2 (130).jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Ξερετε μήπως αν το διέλυσαν ή ζεί ακόμα?

----------


## Leo

Δεν ομιλώ την Σουηδική, αλλά κάτι λέει εδώ στην τελευταία γραμμή, η τελευταία λέξη (πριν τις φωτογραφίες) .... μάλλον όχι καλό  :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

upphuggare : ειναι η μοιραια λεξη...

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι ναι ακριβώς αυτό είδα και εγώ χθές στο fakta αλλα δε καταλάβαινα τι σημαίνει γι'αυτό ρώτησα αν ξερετε κατι..Θα προσπαθήσω να το μεταφράσω και θα σας πώ..

----------


## El Greco

ti lei i teleftea sira tis selida einai gnosto distixos.

Poulithike se indikous dialites. Onomazete ZAMAN kai taksidevi ipo panamesiki simea gia to telefteo taksidi gia India.


sob sob

----------


## polykas

Για να ξαναζωντανέψουμε στην μνήμη μας ,το πανέμορφο αυτό καράβι ,παραθέτω μία φωτό του πλοίου με απαγορευτικό στηνΤήνο.


Αρχείο *ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.*








scan0051 (1).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Για να ξαναζωντανέψουμε στην μνήμη μας ,το πανέμορφο αυτό καράβι ,παραθέτω μία φωτό του πλοίου με απαγορευτικό στηνΤήνο.
> 
> 
> Αρχείο *ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


πολυ καλη φωτο φιλε polykas

----------


## polykas

Στην ράδα της Τήνου μέσω θυέλλης.*Αρχείο Λέανδρου*

1 (54).jpg

----------


## esperos

Με αυτό το καράβι διέσχισα αρκετές φορές την Αδριατική και προς Βορρά και προς Νότο, ήταν η προτίμηση μου από το 1982. Ταξίδεψα και με μπονάτσα αλλά και φουρτούνα. Κάποια φορά το πρόδωσα με κάποιο άλλο πλοίο γιατί ήθελα να το συναντήσω εν πλω για να το φωτογραφίσω. Η φώτο είναι από το καλοκαίρι του 1987 στην Αγκώνα στην πρώτη του μορφή, χωρίς επιγραφές και με τις ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες, εκεί που την άραζα για να εκτελέσω το φωτογραφικόν μου καθήκον.  

ELGRECO.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια, Εξαιρετικο πλοιο:-D

----------


## kingminos

συλλεκτική φώτο του ελ γκρέκο στο λιμάνι του ηρακλείου από το google

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

el greco kai daidalos ine ta karavia pou afisan onoma stin thessaloniki ,den tha ta ksehasoume pote,giati apla mas thymizoun tis diakopes mas kai oxi mono.

----------


## xara

Ταξίδεψα με το *ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ*, οταν εκανε τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Βενετία-Πάτρα-Ανκόνα-Πάτρα. Τέλος Γενάρη, αρχή Φλεβάρη.
Άφιξη στη Βενετία με ομίχλη, τόσο πυκνή, που τα ρέλια του πλοίου, ισα που φαινόντουσαν. Το πλοίο ταξίδευε με dead slow, τη μπουρού να σφυρίζει συνεχώς και το καμπανάκι στην πλώρη, να χτυπάει ασταμάτητα. Η Τζιουντέκα κλειστή. Μπήκαμε απο Τζότζια τελικά, μετά απο 3 ώρες περιπλάνησης.
Επιστροφή απο Ανκόνα. Κατα την εξοδο απο το λιμάνι, οι πολύ νόστιμες φακές :mrgreen:, παρα λίγο να χυθούν απο το πιάτο. Γύρω στις τρεις το βράδυ, περίπου στο Οτράντο, μέσα σε ομίχλη και δυνατή καταιγίδα, ο καιρός ανέβηκε στα 10 δύναμη. Το καράβι απλά αγαντάριζε το κύμα. Άφιξη στην Πάτρα με 7 ώρες καθυστέρηση.
Απο τα αξέχαστα ταξίδια, μιας γραμμής ρουτίνας, με ενα αξέχαστο καράβι

----------


## despo

Μονο αυτα τα δυο Ποντιε, οχι το Ανεμος ?.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Eχεις δικαιο φιλε το ξεχασα το Ανεμος ,ασε που προχθες εμαθα πως ειναι το Μυρτιδιοτισα .

----------


## kingminos

Γιατί η MINOAN LINES πούλησε το  EL GRECO και κράτησε το DAEDALUS για την γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ μπορούσε να δρομολογήσει το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## marioskef

Ακυρο μηνυμα please moderators διαγράψτε το...

----------


## meco

> Γιατί η MINOAN LINES πούλησε το  EL GRECO και κράτησε το DAEDALUS για την γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Θεσσαλονίκη ενώ μπορούσε να δρομολογήσει το ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ εγώ αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


Μήπως επειδή το Αρετούσα δεν θα "χωρούσε" στα λιμάνια των νησιών μας?

----------


## kingminos

Πάρτε 5 φώτο του EL GRECO ως CAPTAIN ZAMAN κατεβασμένες από το internet.

----------


## Haddock

kingminos, να 'σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες αλλά καλό θα ήταν να αναφέρεις και την πηγή. Το google είναι μηχανή αναζήτησης, όχι η πηγή των φωτογραφιών...  ;-)

----------


## nautikos

> kingminos, να 'σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες αλλά καλό θα ήταν να αναφέρεις και την πηγή. Το google είναι μηχανή αναζήτησης, όχι η πηγή των φωτογραφιών... ;-)


Επισης ειναι κατι που δεν απαιτει ιδιαιτερη προσπαθεια ή ευφυια απο το μεσο χρηστη... :Wink:

----------


## navigation

Δύο από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες του καραβιού στο Αλγέρι τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο (2007). Η εγκατάληψη του πλοίου, παρόλο που ήταν δρομμολογιμένο στην γραμμή Αλγέρι-Μασσαλία, είναι εμφανέστατη.

Πηγή:...navigation :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Όπου πάνε Τούρκοι και Φιλιπινέζοι τα βαπόρια καταντάνε αίσχος

----------


## MYTILENE

> Όπου πάνε Τούρκοι και Φιλιπινέζοι τα βαπόρια καταντάνε αίσχος


Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ Απόστολε.Γυφτίζουν τα βαπόρια με το που πάνε εκεί. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σας παληκάρια. Παντού υπάρχουν καλοί και κακοί ναυτικοί, καλοί και κακοί διαχειριστές κ.ο.κ. ¶ρα κατά βάση είναι θέμα πολιτικής της εκάστοτε εταιρείας (βασικό), οργάνωση, παρακολουθήση κλπ. Μην φέρω παραδείγματα που βγάζουνε μάτι ε?..... έχουμε και στην πορτα μας Zaman-άδες ετσι δεν είναι? Τουρκοι και φιλιπινέζοι είναι μέσα? Να τα βλέπουμε και να τα λέμε όλα  :Wink: .

----------


## MYTILENE

Βασικά φίλε LEO είδα τις φώτο του πλοίου, από τη πρώτη μέχρι τη τελευταία σελίδα και έβγαλα τα συμπεράσματά μου.Γι'αυτο και συμφώνησα με τον Απόστολο.

----------


## polykas

Το πλοίο στην Τήνο..........:|


el-greco.jpg

----------


## kingminos

Δεν είναι η Τήνος.

----------


## Leo

> Δεν είναι η Τήνος.


Φίλε kingminos, όταν έχεις μια αντίρρηση θα σε παρακλέσω να την τεκμηριώνεις. 'Αρα λοιπόν αφού δεν είναι η Τήνος που βρίσκεται το πλοίο κατα την γνώμη σου?

----------


## polykas

Σωστά... :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Μια φωτογραφια μου του Ελ Γκρεκο εισερχομενο στην Παρο το 1996(η φωτο ειναι επανω απο το Ροδανθη)

----------


## kingminos

> Φίλε kingminos, όταν έχεις μια αντίρρηση θα σε παρακλέσω να την τεκμηριώνεις. 'Αρα λοιπόν αφού δεν είναι η Τήνος που βρίσκεται το πλοίο κατα την γνώμη σου?


Η Ίος θα έλεγα.

----------


## polykas

Η φωτό αφιερώνεται στον *navigation......*




1.jpg

----------


## kingminos

σε ποιόο λιμάνι είναι

----------


## polykas

Στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου.

----------


## APTERAKIAS

> Η φωτό αφιερώνεται στον *navigation......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.jpg


H φωτογραφία είναι σίγουρα πριν από το 1995 η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Leo

> Η Ίος θα έλεγα.


Σε διαβεβαιώνω λοιπόν φίλτατε kingminos, ότι η φωτογραφία είναι από το νέο λιμάνι της Τήνου όπως αναφέρει ο φίλος polykas και στην επόμενη δημοσίευση του, που σαφώς γνωρίζει αφού έχει άρικτους δεσμούς με το νησί της Τήνου, όπως και εγώ που σου το επιβεβαιώνω.

----------


## meco

> Η Ίος θα έλεγα.


Eγώ δεν ξέρω αν είναι η Τήνος ή όχι, αλλά η Ίος δεν είναι με τίποτα. Το λιμάνι της είναι πολύ κλειστό και δεν προσφέρει τέτοια θέα στο πέλαγος.

----------


## marsant

Παιδια η Τηνος ειναι δεν χωραει αμφιβολια.Τι να λεμε τωρα?Καταρχας σας το λενε ανθρωποι που ξερουν οπως ειναι ο polykas και ο leo.Kαι εγω ακομα που ειχα παει στο παρελθον 2 φορες στην Τηνο αναγνωριζω οτι ειναι το λιμανι της.

----------


## polykas

Παιδιά να σοβαρευτούμε λίγο σας παρακαλώ σε τι γράφουμε...... :Very Happy:

----------


## papagiannis

ειναι η ΤΗΝΟΣ ζουμε μεγαλε στιγμες

----------


## mike_rodos

papagianni και στα 3 post που έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα αναφέρεις πως ζούμε μεγάλες στιγμές... Δηλαδή???

----------


## lissos

Kαι αυτος ο Βαποραρος περασε στο χρονοντουλαπο της Ιστοριας...


*Alang Update*
April 5: Cutting of BLUE LADY (FRANCE, NORWAY) has reached the forward portion of the first funnel and taken more away from the bridge area. *The 1972-built ZAMANGRECO* (ex FERRY ATSUTA, EL , CAPTAIN ZAMAN) *has arrived.*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Και εδω μια αφιξη του βαποραρου στο λιμανι της Μυκονου, ιουλιος του 2001 .sorry για την κακη ποιοτητα της φωτο, αφιερωμενη σε ολους :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω, στο Ηράκλειο τον Ιούνιο του 2000.
"El Greco" και "King Minos" δίπλα-δίπλα.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους El Greco, pontios thessaloniki, Kastro, heraklion και σε όλους τους φίλους των Μινωϊκών.

Στο Ηράκλειο.jpg

----------


## meco

> Πάμε πίσω, στο Ηράκλειο τον Ιούνιο του 2000.
> "El Greco" και "King Minos" δίπλα-δίπλα.


Πολύ γνώριμη αυτή η εικόνα από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου. Κάποτε ήταν συνηθισμένη. Τώρα τη κοιτάμε με νοσταλγία.
Ευχαριστούμε Roi Baudoin...  :Smile:

----------


## El Greco

> Πάμε πίσω, στο Ηράκλειο τον Ιούνιο του 2000.
> "El Greco" και "King Minos" δίπλα-δίπλα.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους El Greco, pontios thessaloniki, Kastro, heraklion και σε όλους τους φίλους των Μινωϊκών.
> 
> Στο Ηράκλειο.jpg



THAS EYXARISTOUME THERMA!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Αχ τι μας θύμησες τώρα φίλε!!Ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ φίλε(ανοίκω στη κατηγορία των φίλων των Μινωικών :Very Happy: )

----------


## vinman

Τρείς πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες του απο τα φυλλάδια των Μινωικών του 1982 και 1985....!!!
Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο El Greco και σε όλο το φόρουμ!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16857


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16858


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16859

----------


## heraklion

Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία για Ανκόνα φόρτωνε?

----------


## vinman

> Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία για Ανκόνα φόρτωνε?


Θα ρωτήσω ''το φυλλάδιο''και αν μου απαντήσει θα σου πώ... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: eipe τιποτα??βινμαν βλεπω σημερα εχεις ορεξεις.α ρε κατακαυμενο σκαννερ που σου μελε να πεσεις

----------


## xara

> Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία για Ανκόνα φόρτωνε?


Για Βενετία...  :Cool:

----------


## vinman

Το Ελ Γκρέκο,προσπαθεί να δέσει με 7άρι νοτιά στο έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμενη σε όλους τους φίλους της ενότητας!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17614


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## sea_serenade

Όλα τα λεφτά η φωτό, δεν το συζητάμε......... Όχι, για να βλέπουν κάποιοι τι τραβάνε οι Έλληνες ναυτικοί στα "υπερσύγχρονα" λιμάνια μας. Ήθελα να βλέπα κάτι καπετανάκια της αλλοδαπής, αν θα είχαν τα....κότσια να δέσουν βαπόρι σ' αυτά τα λιμάνια και με τέτοιους καιρούς.

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι εξωπραγματική ακόμη και στις μέρες μας αυτό συμβαίνει με τον Νοτιά στο έξω λιμάνι και φυσικά πλοία΄αυτού του μεγέθους δεν πάνε στο μέσα με τίποτα. Τέλειαααααα φωτογραφία... Αξίζει πολλά. Ευχαριστούμε  :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

το΄κανες το θαύμα σου πάλι φίλε vinman. ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## giannisk88

Εϊναι απο τις φωτογραφίες που εκατσα και την παρατηρούσα πανω απο 5 λεπτα!!

----------


## Haddock

> Δεν είναι εξωπραγματική ακόμη και στις μέρες μας


Σαφώς και δεν είναι εξωπραγματική. Τη συνέχεια της φωτογραφίας του vinman, την έχουμε *ξαναδεί* στο θέμα του Δημητρούλα. Όσοι ταξιδεύουν χειμώνα στο Αιγαίο/Ιόνιο γνωρίζουν ότι αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα. Τον χειμώνα, οι γαρμπήδες, σοροκάδες, νοτιαδούρες, και μαϊστροτραμουντάνες προσφέρουν θέαμα για πολλές φωτογραφίες, όπως *αυτές* και *αυτές*...

----------


## vinman

Αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο Dimitris!!
Στο λιμάνι της Νάξου πριν μερικά χρόνια...μία ιστορική φωτογραφία...
Συνάντηση του Ελ Γκρέκο με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές,το Highspeed 1,και το santorini dolphin...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18474


(Του Β.Βαλληνδρά,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## giannisk88

A ρε Ελ Γκρέκο αρχοντοβαπόραρε!!!Τέλεια η φωτό φίλε vinman.

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου μέσα απο ένα ταξίδι που είχαν κάνει οι γονείς μου απο Πειραιά προς Ιταλία....
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στους καλούς φίλους Captain Nionios,
Leo,Roi Baudoin,Trakman,manolis m,Paroskayak,Skoufgian,Rocinante,Dimitris,Νάξος,¶ρ  ης,Polykas,sylver 23,mastrovasilis,mastropanagos,orion v,sea serenade,appia 1978,esperos,ellinis,Nikos,και σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!!!


1.Φωτογραφίες απο τη γέφυρα!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18797


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18798


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18799




2.Εστιατόριο a la carte....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18800




3.Εξωτερική καμπίνα...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18801

----------


## vinman

4.Περνώντας απο την διώρυγα του Ισθμού...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18802



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18803




5.Το ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα στο φουγάρο...και ο πρίγκιπας με την ωραία του φορεσιά...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18806




6.Και δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες απο τα σαλόνια του....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18808

----------


## kastro

Από μέσα θυμίζει έντονα Καζαντζάκης και Κινγκ Μίνως.

----------


## heraklion

VINMAN τι εννοείς από Πειραιά? Από Πειραιά ξεκίναγε και όχι απο Πάτρα?

----------


## vinman

> VINMAN τι εννοείς από Πειραιά? Από Πειραιά ξεκίναγε και όχι απο Πάτρα?


 
Κάποια εποχή έφευγε απο Πειραιά... :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Μπορούμε να βρούμε πότε?

----------


## vinman

> Μπορούμε να βρούμε πότε?


 
1990 και 1991,Hράκλειο-Πάρος-Πειραιάς-Κεφαλλονιά-Κέρκυρα-Αγκώνα... :Wink:

----------


## esperos

> Κάποια εποχή έφευγε απο Πειραιά...


Μάνο,  βρες  το  φυλλάδιο  του  με  το  σχετικό  δρομολόγιο,  πρέπει  να  το  έχεις.

----------


## vinman

> Μάνο, βρες το φυλλάδιο του με το σχετικό δρομολόγιο, πρέπει να το έχεις.


Ήδη του έχω απαντήσει φίλε Esperos... :Wink:

----------


## meco

> 1990 και 1991,Hράκλειο-Πάρος-Πειραιάς-Κεφαλλονιά-Κέρκυρα-Αγκώνα...


Έχω κάνει αυτό το δρομολόγιο με τους γονείς μου και τον αδελφό μου το καλοκαίρι (Ιούλιος πρέπει να ήταν) του 1990 από Ηράκλειο και μέχρι Κέρκυρα. 
Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ το πέρασμα του Ισθμού. Ίσα ίσα χωρούσε το El-Greco.  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Για τον καλό φίλο Giannisk88 τρείς όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Ελ Γκρέκο μέσα απο το φυλλάδιο των Μινωικών του 1991 και την ένθετη μπροσούρα με τις μίνι κρουαζιέρες!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20419


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20420


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20421

----------


## samurai

Τιμής ένεκεν στο πρώτο αρχοντοβάπορο της γραμμής Ηράκλειο - Θεσσαλονίκη και αφιερωμένη στον φίλο kastro. Ο βάπορας ως Ferry Atsuta με τα σινιάλα της Meimon Car Ferry :Smile: 
ferry atsuta.jpg

----------


## vinman

Μιας και έχουμε δεί το γενικό πλάνο αρκετών πλοίων των Μινωικών,ας δούμε και το αντίστοιχο του Ελ Γκρέκο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21159




...και μία φωτογραφία του απο την μπροσούρα του 1992....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21160

----------


## vinman

Ακόμα δύο απο τις μπροσούρες του 1994 και 1988....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21288


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21289




....η πισίνα απο την μπροσούρα του 1989...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21290




...και ένα σχέδιο του πλοίου απο την μπροσούρα του 1981..


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21291

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"El Greco"* εισέρχεται στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη.
Κάπου την άνοιξη του 1997.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον vinman, τον heraklion και τον pontios thessaloniki. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2823

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το *"El Greco"* εισέρχεται στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη.
> Κάπου την άνοιξη του 1997.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον vinman, τον heraklion και τον pontios thessaloniki. 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2823



Εξαιρετικότατη!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## meco

> Το *"El Greco"* εισέρχεται στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη.Κάπου την άνοιξη του 1997.
>  Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον vinman, τον heraklion και τον pontios thessaloniki.
>  http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2823



Πολύ όμορφη!  :Smile:

----------


## esperos

Πρωινή  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά,  24  Αυγούστου  1991


EL GRECO  240891.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες ψηλά πάνω από την Καλδέρα έχουν τη δική τους μαγεία.
Το "El Greco" ήταν ένα αρχοντοβάπορο, όπως και όλα τα άλλα των Μινωϊκών. 
Όπως είναι και τα δύο σημερινά Παλάτια.

Φαντάσου, φίλε Speedkiller ότι το δρομολόγιο από Θεσσαλονίκη για Κρήτη ήταν μια πραγματική κρουαζιέρα.
Σήμερα λείπει κάτι τέτοιο και μακάρι να ξαναμπεί τέτοιο πλοίο σε αυτή τη γραμμή.
Περιστασιακά το "Νταλιάνα" δεν μπορεί να καλύψει αυτή τη γραμμή.

Για τη φωτογραφία του φίλου Έσπερου τι να πει κανείς.
Μοναδική.
Και το "Σίφνος Εξπρές" συνοδοιπόρος στην είσοδο στο λιμάνι ....

----------


## vinman

> Το *"El Greco"* εισέρχεται στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης προερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη.
> 
> Κάπου την άνοιξη του 1997. 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον vinman, τον heraklion και τον pontios thessaloniki.
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2823


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφια φίλε Roi!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πρωινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά, 24 Αυγούστου 1991
> 
> 
> EL GRECO  240891.jpg


πανεμορφο βαπορι !!ευχαριστουμε φιλε Espere

----------


## polykas

> Πρωινή  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά,  24  Αυγούστου  1991
> 
> 
> EL GRECO  240891.jpg


_Ο Έσπερος ξανακτύπησε δυναμικά τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την μαγευτική φωτογραφία του._

----------


## jperikl

Πανεμορφο, σαν απο φυλλαδιο των Μινωικών Γραμμών..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

captain zaman 2005 του αγιου πνευματος φωτο απο το εξπρες σαντορινη

negative (919).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

ΑΜΑΝ!!!!! Που το πέτυχες βρε θηρίο???

----------


## seaways_lover

Αύγουστος 1983. Το EL GRECO στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

elgreco83_1.jpg

elgreco83_2.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Τρένανέ μας... Απίστευτες... :shock:

----------


## seaways_lover

> Τρένανέ μας... Απίστευτες... :shock:



Σ' ευχαριστώ φιλε  :Very Happy:  Χαίρομαι που αρέσουν αυτά που "ανεβάζω"...

----------


## polykas

> Αύγουστος 1983. Το EL GRECO στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.


_Πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου seaways_lover...
_

----------


## Apostolos

> Αύγουστος 1983. Το EL GRECO στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.


Δεν συνηθίζω να "γλύφω" όμορφες φώτο. Απλά κάθομαι και χαζεύω όλους σας για τις όμορφες δουλειές. Κάποιες φορές όμως τα θέματα, οι ποιότητα λήψης και η αξία είναι τόσο μεγάλη που δέν μπορώ να κρατηθώ και λέω...

ΟΟΟΟΥΥΥΥΑΑΑΑΟΟοοΥΥΥΥ!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Φρεσκοβαμμένο το βαπόρι, στέκει περήφανο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας την τρίτη χρονιά της δρομολόγησης του. Προσέξτε πως κυματίζει η καινούργια σημαία του στην πλώρη. Σπάνιο το υλικό σου seaways_lover, bravo!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα σπουδαια δουλεια με μηχανη slr μαλλον και τρομερη ληψη!

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλοι polykas, Apostolos, sea_serenade και BEN_BRUCE η αποδοχή σας είναι πραγματικά συγκινητική. Σας ευχαριστώ απο βάθος καρδιάς. Για τον BEN η μηχανη που χρησιμοποίησα τοτε ηταν μια slr (σωστός) PRACTICA 100B με 52 χιλιοστα φακο.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

To Eλ Γκρέκο, καθρεφτίζεται σε ήρεμα νερά...
el gkreko.jpg

----------


## marsant

Τα λογια περιττα.....

----------


## Appia_1978

Σήμερα σκίζεται όλοι παιδιά!!! Είστε απλά καταπληκτικοί  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

τι ειχαμε και τι χασαμε!! μεγαλη βλακεια που εδιωξαν τα παλια f/b των μινωικων (και της τοτε hellas ferries)... εκτος αυτου με τα κερδη απο τα δρομολογια αυτων των πλοιων αγορασαν τα παλατια και τα highspeed!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο...* 
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
ejp ath1.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Παρέα με το Εξπρές Πηνελόπη στην Τήνο..._

_Αρχείο Λέανδρος._

a (25).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεγαλη περαση, ο γνωστος στους ναυτιλιακους κυκλους ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

----------


## giannisk88

Αριστες και οι δύο φωτογραφίες παιδιά!!!
Εν τω μεταξύ παρατηρήστε πόσα εξωτερικά ντέκ είχε το Ελ γκρέκο σε σχέση με το Εξπρες Πηνελόπη απο δίπλα!!!Καραβολατρικό βαπόρι απο όλες τις απόψεις.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΑΣΧΑ 2001.
Pict2001162.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

καταιγισμος απο ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ σημερα!! :Very Happy: αξιζει βεβαια τον κοπο!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τόσους μήνες εγγεγραμένος στο Φόρουμ και μόλις πριν από λίγο πριν γράψω το πόστ αυτό ανακάλυψα αυτό το τόπικ με την αναζήτηση.. (το έψαχνα στο τόπικ από τα Ξένα Πλοία)
Είδα τόσες φωτογραφίες αυτού του πλοίου του ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ και έχω ανατριχιάσει.. 
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας που βάζετε φωτογραφίες του πλοίου αυτού και να συνεχίζεται να βάζεται.. 
Μακάρι να το έφερναν πίσω μαζί με το ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟΣ και το ΦΑΊΔΡΑ..
Σας παραθέτω κι εγώ μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου όσο ερχόταν στη Θεσσαλονίκη μας..

----------


## giannisk88

Ζωγραφιές παιδιά όλες!!!
Μας/με ταξιδεύεται στα παιδικά μου χρόνια!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες παιδιά, που μας ξαναφέρνουν στο μυαλό γλυκιές αναμνήσεις από αθωότερα και πιο ανθρώπινα χρόνια ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Eξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες παιδιά!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## GeoTsakas

vrika sto internet oti to el greco einai sto alang gia dialisei ...alitheuei?

----------


## sylver23

Αληθευει.Αμα ανατρέξεις στις πρώτες 2 σελιδες του θέματος έχει γίνει συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eλ Γκρεκο* στην Τηνο...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

el greco.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Eλ Γρεκο* στην Τηνο...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O225.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

απο την εποχη που το ηρακλειο ειχε αξιοπρεπεστατη συνδεση με κυκλαδες-θεσ/νικη!κριμα που οι μινωικες εχουν στραφει στην εκτος αιγαιου αγορα,γιατι εχουν αφησει μεγαλο κενο :Sad: 
T.S.S APOLLON συνεχισε να ανεβαζεις! :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Το έχουμε εξαντλήσει πλέον αυτο το θέμα φίλε μου οπότε καλούμαστε να συμβιβαστούμε με το θλιβερό παρόν..
Φοβερός ο Λεανδρος οπως πάντα!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αφου σας αρεσουν θα συνεχισω να ανεβαζω.

----------


## giannisk88

> Αφου σας αρεσουν θα συνεχισω να ανεβαζω.


Δώσε οσες μπορείς και θέλεις φίλε μου εμείς θα τις θαυμάζουμε όλες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...

O241.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 2000 ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ.
Pict2000005.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

To Ελ Γκρέκο και ο Δαίδαλος εχουν απο τις καλύτερες παιδικές μου αναμνήσεις γι'αυτο και είναι απο τα αγαπημένα μου, να ξέρετε οτι έψαχνα πάρα πολυ καιρό πρίν φωτογραφίες τους και τώρα που τις βλέπω μαζεμένες δε ξέρω πιά να πρωτοθαυμάσω..Ενα ευχαριστώ θα πω μόνο στους φίλους που τις ανεβάζουν!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eλ Γκρεκο*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

photo 0007.jpg

----------


## seaways_lover

Θεέ μου!!! Τι ομορφιά!!! TSS APOLLON αυτο δεν ειναι φωτογραφια. Ειναι πινακας, ειναι ποιηση, ειναι............ *Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ο Υ Ρ Γ Η Μ Α*!!!!!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Αμααααν!!!Αυτή είναι φωτό!!!!
Θα συμφωνήσω με το seaways lover!!!
Σκέτη ομορφιά η φωτο

----------


## nickosps

Θα συμφωνήσω με τους από πάνω! Αυτός είναι ένας πίνακας ζωγραφικής! Είναι απίστευτο! Ευχαριστούμε θερμά!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια!!!!Που ειναι αυτες οι εποχες που ειναι αυτα τα βαπορια......Αχ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MILTIADIS

> F/B *Eλ Γκρεκο*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> photo 0007.jpg


 θα συμφωνησω με ολους τους προλαλησαντες.πραγματικο ΕΡΓΟ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ!!

----------


## dimitris!

Το ξέρω οτι έγιναν ήδη αρκετά σχόλια αλλά τι λες τώρα τι φοτο ειναι αυτή?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

008.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ  :Very Happy: 
Το πρώτο και αγαπημένο μου πλοίο των Μινωικών ...!




> F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> 008.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

3.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Appia1978,despo και Ben Bruce._

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Συγγνώμη που σε βάζω σε κόπο, αλλά μήπως σου τυχαίνει καμία των ετών 1983-1986;  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
_Καρτποσταλ της Μinoan Lines_

10.jpg
_Για τον φιλο Appia1978_

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε υπερευχαριστώ, φίλε μου!!!
Τι όμορφο πλοίο ...  :Very Happy: 

Πάντως το έχω ξαναπεί, ότι κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, τα πλοία ήταν παλαιότερα πιο όμορφα χωρίς τα ονόματα των εταιρειών  :Wink: 

Και σχετικά με τις Μινωικές, το μπορντό ταιρίαζε πιο πολύ από ότι το κόκκινο ...




> F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
> _Καρτποσταλ της Μinoan Lines_
> 
> 10.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο Appia1978_

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Appia_1978 θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Τα σινιάλα κάπου χαλάνε την αρμονία του καραβιού. Βέβαια στα σύγχρονα καράβια για ποιά αρμονία να μιλήσουμε...

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Ελληνίς, 
έχει πλάκα, εάν αναλογιστείς που μπορεί να φθάσει αυτή η κατάσταση ...
Σε καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια, τα σημερινά κουτιά μπορεί και να μας φαίνονται πανέμορφα :mrgreen:




> φίλε Appia_1978 θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Τα σινιάλα κάπου χαλάνε την αρμονία του καραβιού. Βέβαια στα σύγχρονα καράβια για ποιά αρμονία να μιλήσουμε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιο ωραια τα πλοια ετσι,ασπρα μονο ενα σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα.Το πρωτο πλοιο που εφερε την μοδα με τα σινιαλα στο πλαι ηταν το PANAGIA TINOY το 1984.Τωρα το πως θα μας φαινονται τα σημερινα πλοια σε 20 χρονια .ανατρεξτε στις πισω σελιδες του γνωστου μηνιαιου ναυτιλιακου περοδικου.Τα παιδια πλεον δεν σχεδιαζουν πλοια αλλα καταμαραν ταχυπλοα vodafone κτλ.Αυτα θα ειναι οι βαποραροι σε 20 χρονια :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ελ Γκρέκο...*
_φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

_Χαρισμένη στον φίλο proussos_

PHOTO034.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια, που με την τοτε ιδιοκτησια της εταιριας, γυρνουσαν ολο το αιγαιο (και την αδριατικη παλαιοτερα), παντα με συνεπεια στο ωραριο τους. μπραβο tss apollon και στο αρχειο που εχει ο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ. 

....κριμα που αφησαμε σαν ελληνες τετοια πλοια.. η γεννια των ferry boat που ειχαμε μεχρι το 2005, ηταν απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα στη μεσσογειο..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χωρις λογια για αυτους που τους αρεσε!Και εγω μεσα :Wink: 

minoan 1985 brochure.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Χωρις λογια για αυτους που τους αρεσε!Και εγω μεσα
> 
> minoan 1985 brochure.jpg


 τα λογια ειναι οντως περιττα!!αυτο το σπανιο διαφημιστικο του μακρινου 1985 τα λεει ολα BEN BRUCE!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα πουμε οτι ειναι απο μια εκθεση για τον τουρισμο, τα τροχοσπιτα ,το καμπινγκ και τις εταιρειας κρουαζιερας και ακτοπλοιας. Eιχε γινει στο παρκινγκ του ολυμπιακου σταδιου καλογρεζας τοτε, σημερα ειναι εκει το golden hall

----------


## vinman

> Χωρις λογια για αυτους που τους αρεσε!Και εγω μεσα
> 
> minoan 1985 brochure.jpg


...δές τότε μαζί με του '85 και τα εξώφυλλα απο '83 και '84... :Wink: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=248

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO001.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Ελ Γκρεκο*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 074.jpg

----------


## vinman

Βραδινές πανέμορφες οβίδες!!
Να'σαι καλά TSS APOLLON!!

----------


## φανούλα

Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η!!!! Ο βάπορας μένει ζωντανός από τις φώτο και τις αναμνήσεις μας!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι οτι πιο όμορφο ειλικρινά παιδιά μέσα στη φούρια της εξεταστικής να σου έρχεται ειδοποίηση πως κάποιος ανέβασε κάτι στο θέμα του Ελ Γκρέκο.
Ανοίγοντας τη σελίδα οταν βλέπεις δε φωτο σαν αυτες του φίλου Tss Apollon και ταξιδεύεις στο παρελθόν δε θέλεις πραγματικά τίποτα άλλο!!!
Είναι σαν να έκανα 2 ώρες διάλειμα..Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις φωτό!

----------


## xidianakis

παει και ο γκρεκο μας.... :Sad: 

φωτο απο το alang india.....

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> παει και ο γκρεκο μας....
> 
> φωτο απο το alang india.....
> 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg


Πάει και αυτό...???

----------


## cpt babis

Απο τις δυο πρωτες σελιδες του θεματος εχουμε πει οτι πηγε για scrap  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχουμε ξαναδει αυτή τη φωτο, από την εποχή που ταξίδευε Γαλλια-Αλγερία.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Α ρε ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ...βάποραααα!Πόσες φορές σε ταξίδεψα απο Ηρακλειο για Σαντορινη κ το αντίστροφο...που ερχόσουν στο νησι κ σε θάυμαζαν ακόμα κ οι μπίντες κ όλοι το έλεγαν...ήρθε ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ το ΚΡΗΤΙΚΟ ΘΕΡΙΟ όπως σε φώναζαν οι ντόπιοι!!Αλλά κ που αποχώρησες δεν τους άφησες παραπονεμένους..έφερες στην θέση σου το ξαδερφάκι σου θυμίζοντας εσένα κ το μεγαlείο σου!Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Ellinis....που μας τον θύμησες εστω κ με τα σινιάλα της τελευταίας του εταρείας!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ελπιζω το δαιδαλος να εχει πιο καλη τυχη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το flickr:

1384359006_a15b266ad5_o.jpg

----------


## CORFU

και για οποιον δεν μπορει να καταλαβει που ειναι η φωτο ειναι στο νησι μου

----------


## Appia_1978

Εννοείται, συμπατριώτη!  :Very Happy: 

Παράλειψή μου ...




> και για οποιον δεν μπορει να καταλαβει που ειναι η φωτο ειναι στο νησι μου

----------


## Karolos

img032a.jpg

_Στό λιμάνι της Τήνου.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους όσοι το αγάπησαν, απο σκαναρισμένο slide με την φορεσιά της MINOAN  LINES.
_

----------


## opelmanos

> img032a.jpg
> 
> _Στό λιμάνι της Τήνου._
> _Χαρισμένη σε όλους όσοι το αγάπησαν, απο σκαναρισμένο slide με την φορεσιά της MINOAN LINES._


 Τα σύννεφα δίνουν άλλον αέρα στην συλλεκτική φωτογραφία,
Ευχαριστούμε Κάρολε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια <καμπανα> φωτο απο τον Καρολο.Ενα πλοιο που δεν υπαρχει πια που τον μαιο του 1981 ξεκινησε για πρωτη φορα στην Αδριατικη για τις Μινωικες

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> img032a.jpg
> 
> _Στό λιμάνι της Τήνου.
> Χαρισμένη σε όλους όσοι το αγάπησαν, απο σκαναρισμένο slide με την φορεσιά της MINOAN  LINES.
> _


Eχεις φωτογραφικό υλικό με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ και δεν ανεβάζεις???  :Razz:  :Razz:  (πλάκα κάνω..)
Πάρα πολύ ωραία φώτο...




> Αλλη μια <καμπανα> φωτο απο τον Καρολο.Ενα πλοιο που δεν υπαρχει  πια που τον μαιο του 1981 ξεκινησε για πρωτη φορα στην Αδριατικη για  τις Μινωικες


Τι έγινε τελικά??
Ανεχώρησε για τον Παράδεισο?? :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## vinman

> Eχεις φωτογραφικό υλικό με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ και δεν ανεβάζεις???  (πλάκα κάνω..)
> Πάρα πολύ ωραία φώτο...
> 
> 
> Τι έγινε τελικά??
> Ανεχώρησε για τον Παράδεισο??


...δυστυχώς πολύ καιρό πρίν....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EL GRECO το πρωτο βαπορι των μινωικων στην υπηρεσια της Αδριατικης, στον πειραια του 1995

5-2-2010 (8).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να ήταν τότε που έκανε Ηράκλειο-Θεσ/νίκη και μια φορά την εβδομάδα Ηράκλειο-Πειραιά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι θυμαμαι ηταν σε σκαντζα των king minos \ n. kazantzakis

----------


## Tsikalos

> Πρέπει να ήταν τότε που έκανε Ηράκλειο-Θεσ/νίκη και μια φορά την εβδομάδα Ηράκλειο-Πειραιά.


Ποια χρονιά θυμάσαι να γίνεται αυτό; Νομίζω δεν το έκανε καμία χρονιά. Αυτό που έκανε λίγο παράξενο ήταν νομίζω η προσέγγιση του βόλου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Boλο περναγε καποιες φορες.Τωρα για πειραια ηρακλειο απευθειας δεν νομιζω αλλα σε συνδιασμο με αλλα λιμανια ισως, αν και δεν το θυμαμαι

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Boλο περναγε καποιες φορες.Τωρα για πειραια ηρακλειο απευθειας δεν νομιζω αλλα σε συνδιασμο με αλλα λιμανια ισως, αν και δεν το θυμαμαι


Απ'ευθείας το έκανε.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## meco

Ποτέ δεν έκανε το El Greco Ηράκλειο Πειραιάς απευθείας ή με στάση, την εποχή που εκτελούσε το Ηράκλειο > Θεσ/νίκη.
Η μόνη περίπτωση που ίσως να έγινε αυτό είναι ένα από το πλοία που εκτελούσαν κανονικά το Ηράκλειο Πειραιάς να έκανε την ετήσιά του και το El Greco να το αντικατέστησε μιας και το χειμώνα (Νοέμβρη>Μάρτη) το Ηράκλειο Θεσσαλονίκη σταματούσε.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Θεσ/νικη δεν σταματούσε ποτέ...απλά την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν ήταν τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα για Θεσ/νικη..
Δευτερα(αν.13:00)-Τετάρτη(αν.18:00) κ Παρασκεύη(αν.20:00) απο Ηράκλειο πάντα κ την χειμερινη περίοδο το είχε κάθε Τρίτη κ Παρασκευή!!Τις υπόλοιπες μέρες το θαυμάζαμε να ξεκουράζεται στο λιμάνι μας!!Το δρομολόγιο αυτό ποτε δεν σταματούσε...ίσως να βρέθηκε στον Πειραιά μια απο τις μέρες που δεν εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο για Θεσ/νικη!

----------


## Ellinis

> Ποτέ δεν έκανε το El Greco Ηράκλειο Πειραιάς απευθείας ή με στάση, την εποχή που εκτελούσε το Ηράκλειο > Θεσ/νίκη.
> Η μόνη περίπτωση που ίσως να έγινε αυτό είναι ένα από το πλοία που εκτελούσαν κανονικά το Ηράκλειο Πειραιάς να έκανε την ετήσιά του και το El Greco να το αντικατέστησε μιας και το χειμώνα (Νοέμβρη>Μάρτη) το Ηράκλειο Θεσσαλονίκη σταματούσε.


Έχετε δίκιο. Το Γενάρη του '95 το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ έκανε Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο σε αντικατάσταση του Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ. Τη γραμμή της Θεσ/νίκης τη ξεκίνησε το 1996. 
Αυτό που είχα κατά νου ήταν πιο παλιά, το 1991 όταν έκανε τη γραμμή από Ανκώνα ως Κουσάντασι και μια φορά την εβδομάδα, συγκεκριμένα κάθε Παρασκευή, έκανε και ένα ακτοπλοϊκό σκέλος από Ηράκλειο προς Πάρο-Πειραιά-Κεφαλλονιά-Κέρκυρα.
Kαι στο κατέβασμα από Ανκώνα, κάθε Τετάρτη έκανε απ'ευθείας Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όταν έβγαινε για ετήσια το αθάνατο ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ, 
θυμάμαι άξιος αντικαταστάτης του ήταν το RO/RO Αγία Γαλήνη
και μία ή δύο χρονιές μας είχε έρθει στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το ΦΑΊΔΡΑ.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

> Όταν έβγαινε για ετήσια το αθάνατο ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ, 
> θυμάμαι άξιος αντικαταστάτης του ήταν το RO/RO Αγία Γαλήνη
> και μία ή δύο χρονιές μας είχε έρθει στη Θεσσαλονίκη και το ΦΑΊΔΡΑ..


το 1999 οκτωβρης ή νοεμβρης ειχε ερθει στη σαλονικη το φαιδρα ή το αριαδνη?

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> το 1999 οκτωβρης ή νοεμβρης ειχε ερθει στη σαλονικη το φαιδρα ή το αριαδνη?


Μήπως ξεχάσατε και μια σαιζόν που μπήκε ο ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ απευθείας για Θεσσαλονίκη κάποιες βδομάδες? Και μάλιστα, σε ένα ταξίδι, λόγω νοτιά στο Θερμαικό έκανε πάνω από 8 ώρες να δέσει, παραμένοντας στη ράδα?

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Μήπως ξεχάσατε και μια σαιζόν που μπήκε ο ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ απευθείας για Θεσσαλονίκη κάποιες βδομάδες? Και μάλιστα, σε ένα ταξίδι, λόγω νοτιά στο Θερμαικό έκανε πάνω από 8 ώρες να δέσει, παραμένοντας στη ράδα?


Και κάτι άλλο, πόσοι φίλοι από εδώ θυμούνται το απευθείας δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Θεσσαλονίκη που έκανε 2 φορές τη βδομάδα το ΚΡΗΤΗ της ΑΝΕΚ, 1986 με 1988? Το οποίο, στη συνέχεια, το ανέλαβε ο θρυλικός ΚΥΔΩΝΑΣ (ενα δρομολόγιο απο Ηράκλειο και 1 από Χανιά)? Όταν βρεθώ στα Χανιά θα φέρω να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες του ΚΡΗΤΗ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Καλό απόγευμα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 057.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Ελ Γκρεκο*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> scan 057.jpg


Απιθανη φωτογραφια ενος απιθανου πλοιου σε ενα απιθανο νησι με απιθανο καιρο τραβηγμενη απο ενα απιθανο καραβολατρικο σημειο. :Wink: 
Υπερευχαριστουμε Λεανδρο και TSS APOLLON

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ πλήρως με το φίλο Rocinante  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Joyrider

30 Απριλίου του 1994 και νιόπαντρος αναχωρώ με τη γυναίκα μου για το γαμήλιο ταξίδι μας στην Ιταλία με το EL GRECO.
Τυπικός ο έλεγχος των διαβατηρίων τότε στην Πάτρα, φορτώνουμε τη μηχανή μας και 10 η ώρα το βράδυ αναχωρήσαμε.Είχαμε ρίξει τρελλό γέλιο με τους καμαρώτους στο σαλόνι βλέποντας τον διαιτητή Μπάκα στη τηλεόραση να τον έχουν μαυρίσει στο ξύλο οι οπαδοί της ΑΕΚ.Θυμάμαι ότι ελάχιστοι επιβάτες ταξιδέψαμε εκείνο το δρομολόγιο, σχεδόν μόνοι μας ήμασταν επάνω στο πλοίο.Το θυμάμαι ακριβώς όπως είναι στις φωτογραφίες που έχει βάλει ο Vinman σε προηγούμενες σελίδες.
Εχω ακόμα τα αποκόματα των εισητιρίων και το ταμπελάκι VENICE που μου είχαν βάλει στη μοτοσυκλέτα μου.
Στα αρνητικά εκείνου του ταξιδιού ήταν μια δηλητηρίαση που είχα πάθει προφανώς από το παστίτσο που είχα φάει, και οι πολλές ώρες μέσα στο καράβι που με τρέλλαναν :lol::lol: Στα όμορφα μια τούρτα που μας εκαναν δώρο για το γάμο μας το πλήρωμα !!...Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω σκάνερ.

----------


## esperos

Για  τον  αγαπητό  φίλο  *Joyrider, * για  να  το  θυμιθεί  όταν  ταξίδευε  στην  Αδριατική  με  πορεία  προς  Αncona.

EL GRECO.jpg

----------


## Joyrider

> Για τον αγαπητό φίλο *Joyrider,* για να το θυμιθεί όταν ταξίδευε στην Αδριατική με πορεία προς Αncona.


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο με το βαπορι με την πρωτη μετασκευη του 1981

----------


## Karolos

> 30 Απριλίου του 1994 και νιόπαντρος αναχωρώ με τη γυναίκα μου για το γαμήλιο ταξίδι μας στην Ιταλία με το EL GRECO.
> Τυπικός ο έλεγχος των διαβατηρίων τότε στην Πάτρα, φορτώνουμε τη μηχανή μας και 10 η ώρα το βράδυ αναχωρήσαμε.Είχαμε ρίξει τρελλό γέλιο με τους καμαρώτους στο σαλόνι βλέποντας τον διαιτητή Μπάκα στη τηλεόραση να τον έχουν μαυρίσει στο ξύλο οι οπαδοί της ΑΕΚ.Θυμάμαι ότι ελάχιστοι επιβάτες ταξιδέψαμε εκείνο το δρομολόγιο, σχεδόν μόνοι μας ήμασταν επάνω στο πλοίο.Το θυμάμαι ακριβώς όπως είναι στις φωτογραφίες που έχει βάλει ο Vinman σε προηγούμενες σελίδες.
> Εχω ακόμα τα αποκόματα των εισητιρίων και το ταμπελάκι VENICE που μου είχαν βάλει στη μοτοσυκλέτα μου.
> Στα αρνητικά εκείνου του ταξιδιού ήταν μια δηλητηρίαση που είχα πάθει προφανώς από το παστίτσο που είχα φάει, και οι πολλές ώρες μέσα στο καράβι που με τρέλλαναν :lol::lol: Στα όμορφα μια τούρτα που μας εκαναν δώρο για το γάμο μας το πλήρωμα !!...*Εχω πολλές φωτογραφίες αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω σκάνερ.*



 
Ένας πολύ σοβαρός λόγος να το αγοράσεις τώρα.

----------


## Joyrider

Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μου περισσεύουν τα μπικικίνια.Παρ' όλα αυτά θα βρώ από κάποιο γνωστό μου να σκανάρω έχω πολύ πράμα !!


Ρε παίδες τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, μοιάζει με το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ της ΑΝΕΚ ή μου φαίνεται εμένα ;  :Confused:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μου περισσεύουν τα μπικικίνια.Παρ' όλα αυτά θα βρώ από κάποιο γνωστό μου να σκανάρω έχω πολύ πράμα !!
> 
> 
> Ρε παίδες τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, μοιάζει με το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ της ΑΝΕΚ ή μου φαίνεται εμένα ;


Νομίζω ότι σου φαίνεται...
Πάντως ότι φωτογραφικό υλικό και να έχεις ανέβασέ το!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## meco

> Ρε παίδες τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, μοιάζει με το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ της ΑΝΕΚ ή μου φαίνεται εμένα ;


Στην ουσία είναι αδελφάκια... :Wink:

----------


## samurai

Είναι αδελφά πλοία, μόνο που στην Ιαπωνία ταξίδεψαν για διαφορετική εταιρεία, ενω στην Ελλάδα υπέστησαν διαφορετική μετασκευή :Smile:

----------


## gtogias

Η αγορά του και η δρομολόγηση του είχαν και αυτές τα ντεσού τους αφού κατά το δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας "Το Βήμα" το 1981 το ΥΕΝ είχε κάποιες ενστάσεις γιατί για άλλη γραμμή είχε συνηγορήσει για την αγορά του και αλλού δρομολογήθηκε:

1981 05 07 Το Βήμα σελ 2.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Αν και οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ έκαναν "του κεφάλιου" τους κατά το τότε ΥΕΝ, η επιλογή τους τότε αποδείχθηκε με το χρόνο σοφή, Η γραμμή του ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ζει και βασιλεύει, Κρήτη-Πατρα-Ιταλία έχει καιρό να δουλέψει νομίζω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To El Greco ειχε δρομολογηθει τον μαιο του 1981 νομιζω στις 10.Ειχε δε και αρκετα μεγαλη και εντυπωσιακη διαφημηστικη καμπανια απο ραδιοφωνου.

----------


## kartheos

Ιούλιος 1990.Αφήνοντας την Ηγουμενίτσα.

1^.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Ιούλιος 1990.Αφήνοντας την Ηγουμενίτσα.


 Ti είπες τώρα ρε φιλεεεεεε!!!!:shock:*ΑΡΧΈΣ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 90* .

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετική οπτική γωνία, φίλε kartheos είναι σαν να το βλέπω να περνάει -με χίλια- μπροστά μου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο!Ετσι ηταν πιο ομορφο το βαπορι,πιο αιγαιοπελαγιτικο ας πουμε

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ίσως ένα από τα ομορφότερα βαπόρια που περάσανε ποτέ από το Αιγαίο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ελ Γκρεκο  εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της    Τηνου τον Ιουλιο  του 1998 

_El Greco Tinos 1998.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι και αξέχαστα ταξίδια μαζί του ...  :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Πανέμορφη φωτό φίλε Γιώργο ...αν κάποιος εχει από τα καταστρώματα καμμιά φωτό ας την ανεβάσει ..Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους  :Single Eye:

----------


## proussos

elgre0001.jpg

*ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ στη Σύρο...*

----------


## tomcat

> elgre0001.jpg
> 
> *ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ στη Σύρο...*


Πολύ ωραία φώτο. Κατ΄εμε το πιο ωραίο πλοίο των Μινωικών.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ σ'εναν καταπλου στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1998

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> _ Το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ σ'εναν καταπλου στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1998
> 
> _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg


Απλά φώτισε το δωμάτιο με τοπου την άνοιξα  :Wink: 
Πανέμορφη και ιδανική για να γίνει ελαιογραφία...!!!

----------


## tomcat

Υπέροχη φώτο του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου. Μου φτιάξατε την βδομάδα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Ελ Γκρεκο στο λιμανι της Τηνου παρεα με το Blue Aegean και το Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ  το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_000056leandros.jpg

----------


## nikolasher

ποσες ωρες εκανε το πατρα βενετια; πρεπει να ηταν πααααρα πολλες

----------


## tomcat

> ποσες ωρες εκανε το πατρα βενετια; πρεπει να ηταν πααααρα πολλες


Αγαπητέ φίλε νομίζω το έκανε κοντά στις 36 ώρες πιάνοντας ενδιάμεσα Κέρκυρα και Ηγουμενίτσα. Ξεκίναγε βραδυνές ώρες -συνήθως- και έφτανε πρωί της μεθεπόμενης μέρας. Σε περιπτώσεις που είχε και -express- δρομολόγιο αυτό γινόταν σε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο χωρίς να πιάνει τα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια.
Το συγκεκριμένο δε βαπόρι, ήταν από τα σημεία αναφοράς της γραμμής Πάτρα-Αγκόνα και μετά Πάτρα-Βενετία. Τέλος αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε κάνει και το δρομολόγιο Ιταλία-Ελλάδα-Τουρκία.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα 36-ωρα ταξίδια τότε ήταν σκέτη απόλαυση για τον επιβάτη. Ξυπνούσες με την ησυχία σου, είχες μετά μια ολόκληρη ημέρα να απολαύσεις και να εξερευνήσεις το πλοίο και έφτανες πρωί, ώστε να έχεις όλη τη μέρα μπροστά σου για να φτάσεις στον τελικό σου προορισμό. Όχι όπως τώρα που φτάνεις μεσημέρι/απόγευμα/βράδυ ...

----------


## tomcat

> Τα 36-ωρα ταξίδια τότε ήταν σκέτη απόλαυση για τον επιβάτη. Ξυπνούσες με την ησυχία σου, είχες μετά μια ολόκληρη ημέρα να απολαύσεις και να εξερευνήσεις το πλοίο και έφτανες πρωί, ώστε να έχεις όλη τη μέρα μπροστά σου για να φτάσεις στον τελικό σου προορισμό. Όχι όπως τώρα που φτάνεις μεσημέρι/απόγευμα/βράδυ ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα αγαπητέ φίλε Appia. Οι χρυσές εποχές που τα βαπόρια της Αδριατικής ήταν η αφρόκρεμα της κάθε εταιρείας. Πλοία θρύλοι που οι επιβάτες είχαν να μιλάνε πέραν του ταξιδιού και για το/α ίδιο/α πλοία.  Όσον αφορά το ίδιο το πλοίο (EL GRECO) το ταξίδεψαν οι γονείς μου στο ανέβα για Αγκώνα πριν την μετασκευή του και είχαν να λεν τα καλλίτερα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Νομίζω ήταν από τα ελάχιστα καράβια που μόνο θετικά άκουγες γι'αυτό το πλοίο.
Όταν άρχισε να συνδέει τη Κρήτη με τη Θεσσαλονίκη πότε δεν είχα ακούσει κάτι αρνητικό γι'αυτό το πλοίο απ'όσους γνωστούς μου ταξίδεψαν με αυτό. 
Μακάρι να υπήρχε ακόμα...

----------


## tomcat

Επίσης δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της εταιρείας που εγκαινίασε τις διεθνείς γραμμές, ενώ ακόμα και με την έλευση των υπολοίπων πλοίων (FEDRA, KING MINOS, EROTOKRITOS,DAEDALUS κτλ) παρέμενε σε πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα το ξενοδοχειακό του.
Τέλος είχε και πολύ καλή χωρητικότητα σε κόσμο, αυτοκίνητα ενώ ήταν και αρκετά οικονομικό αφού παλιός μηχανικός του μου έλεγε ¨ότι με ένα κουβά πετρέλαιο στο βγάλε το δρομολόγιο¨. Δυστυχώς το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στον βωμό της έλευσης των νεώτερων αλλά και εξαιρετικά πολυδάπανων νεότευκτων, τα οποία με την σειρά τους πουλήθηκαν σχετικά σύντομα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

El Greco.jpg

----------


## Georgius

Bιντεο με το ελ γρεκο να προσκρούει (ελαφρά) στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου το καλοκαίρι του 1996.                                                                                                                                                                     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImiOqzseRSg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Bιντεο με το ελ γρεκο να προσκρούει (ελαφρά) στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου το καλοκαίρι του 1996.                                                                                                                                                                     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImiOqzseRSg


Ας είναι καλά το stern bulb.Από τη σειρά αυτή επίσης είχε το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ.

----------


## renetoes

> Ας είναι καλά το stern bulb.Από τη σειρά αυτή επίσης είχε το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ.


Πολύ σωστά! Όχι όμως τα αδελφά πλοία "ΑΠΤΕΡΑ" και "Sea Trailer".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ σωστά! Όχι όμως τα ςαδελφά πλοία "ΑΠΤΕΡΑ" και "Sea Trailer".


Στα μετέπειτα ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ,ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ είχε τοποθετηθεί σε κάποια φάση της καριέρας τους στην Ιαπωνία γιά να βελτιωθεί η πλεύση.Το ίδιο είχε το ΡΟΔΟΣ  αλλά στη ΔΑΝΕ έκαναν το λάθος-γιά να μην πω κάτι πιό χοντρό- να το χτίσουν γύρω-γύρω μέχρι κάτω στα βρεχάμενα!

----------


## tomcat

> Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες 
> 
> El Greco.jpg


Τι να πω τωρα δεν ξερω φιλε APPIA............προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ.Το πλοιο αυτό οσα χρονια και να περάσουν δεν νομίζω να είναι ικανά να ξεθωριάσουν το θρύλο που δημιούργησε!!!!!!!!!! ΕΔΩ με την πρωτη του φορεσιά η οποια αν δεν κανω λάθος είχε την χαρακτηριστική πράσινη και κεραμιδή του ριγα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Tomcat (καταπληκτικό nickname  :Wink:  ). 
Έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με τη ρίγα!
Το πλοίο ήταν πολύ μπροστά από τα άλλα της εποχής του στην Αδριατική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To θυμάμαι στο Πέραμα όταν ήλθε,ακόμα με τη μπλε φορεσιά της Μeimon Car Ferry κ λιμένα νηολογίου Κόμπε ΠΝΕ.Δυστυχώς τότε δεν φωτογράφιζα μέσα στη ΝΕΖ.
Παρεμπιπτόντως,εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια έχουν σταματήσει να νηολογούν νεοαγορασθέντα πλοία σε προξενικό λιμεναρχείο με προσωρινά ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα.

----------


## renetoes

> To θυμάμαι στο Πέραμα όταν ήλθε,ακόμα με τη μπλε φορεσιά της Μeimon Car Ferry κ λιμένα νηολογίου Κόμπε ΠΝΕ.Δυστυχώς τότε δεν φωτογράφιζα μέσα στη ΝΕΖ.
> Παρεμπιπτόντως,εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια έχουν σταματήσει να νηολογούν νεοαγορασθέντα πλοία σε προξενικό λιμεναρχείο με προσωρινά ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα.


Θυμάμαι και το ΤΑΛΩΣ όταν ήρθε ως ΚΥΔΩΝ με προσωρινά ναυτιλιακά έγγραφα και έγραφε στην πρύμνη "ΤΟΚΥΟ". 'Εχω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## renetoes

> Τι να πω τωρα δεν ξερω φιλε APPIA............προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ.Το πλοιο αυτό οσα χρονια και να περάσουν δεν νομίζω να είναι ικανά να ξεθωριάσουν το θρύλο που δημιούργησε!!!!!!!!!! ΕΔΩ με την πρωτη του φορεσιά η οποια αν δεν κανω λάθος είχε την χαρακτηριστική πράσινη και κεραμιδή του ριγα.



Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο εταιρείας λαικής βάσης που δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή PATRA - ANCONΑ, τα έφερε έτσι η τύχη και "'καθιέρωσε" πρώτο αυτό, το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Κρήτης με υψηλότατα επίπεδα παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών. Είχε προηγηθεί βέβαια και το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ αλλά αναφορικά με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ μιλάμε για κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό ως προς τη χλιδή και την πολυτέλεια για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ που προσπάθησαν να το ανταγωνιστούν στη γραμμή αυτή, στάθηκαν αξιοπρεπώς αλλα δεν το πλησίασαν...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πέρα από το γεγονός ότι ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο εταιρείας λαικής βάσης που δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή PATRA - ANCONΑ, τα έφερε έτσι η τύχη και "'καθιέρωσε" πρώτο αυτό, το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Κρήτης με υψηλότατα επίπεδα παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών. Είχε προηγηθεί βέβαια και το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ αλλά αναφορικά με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ μιλάμε για κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό ως προς τη χλιδή και την πολυτέλεια για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ που προσπάθησαν να το ανταγωνιστούν στη γραμμή αυτή, στάθηκαν αξιοπρεπώς αλλα δεν το πλησίασαν...



Το Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ το έκανε σε 20+ ώρες και τα Δημητρούλα και Μιλένα το έκαναν σε 30+ ώρες. 
Ήταν η απόλυτη καταστροφή της γραμμής!
Έπειτα μετά τη πώληση του ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ ήρθε ο αντάξιος αντικαταστάτης του ο ΔΑΊΔΑΛΟΣ, όπου στάθηκε επ'άξια στη γραμμή, 
χτυπόντας πάντα πρωτόκολλο τους θερινούς μήνες [ομοίως και το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ].
Στις σκάντζες τους το χειμώνα, την εμφάνισή τους στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης-Κρήτης, 
ερχόντουσαν τα ΡΟ/ΡΟ ΑΓΊΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ, το ΦΑΊΔΡΑ,
και για ένα διάστημα και το 'ΠΡΟΜΗΘΈΑΣ' κάνοντας απ'ευθείας το δρομολόγιο, χωρίς στάσεις στα νησιά του Αιγαίου, όπου κάλυπτε το δρομολόγιο σε 15 ώρες.

----------


## npapad

Είχα την χαρά να ταξιδέψω με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ το καλοκαίρι του 1999 από Ηράκλειο για Σποράδες (όταν ανέβαινε μέχρι Θεσσαλονίκη). Πεντακάθαρο (παρά τον πολύ κόσμο) σε ένα δρομολόγιο "κρουαζιέρα". Διαφορετικά νησιά έπιανε στο ανέβασμα και διαφορετικά στο κατέβασμα (μόνο η Θήρα και η Σκιάθος ήταν σταθερά στο πηγαινέλα). Αυτό που μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση ήταν η σχεδόν πλήρης απουσία vibration και η εξαιρετική συμπεριφορά του πλοίου στον καιρό (είχε στο κατέβασμα ένα γεμάτο εφταράκι) όπως και η απουσία έντονου θορύβου στα πάνω καταστρώματα από το φουγάρο και τις μηχανές που σου έδινε την εντύπωση ότι "γλύστραγε" αθόρυβα στο νερό. Υπέροχο πλοίο και υπέροχο δρομολόγιο !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ξεσκόνισμα φωτογραφιών από το μπαούλο, 
με το αθάνατο ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ να ποζάρει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης....
DSC_0004OlympousAF10b[1] copy-001 - anevasa Nautilia kok.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Ξεσκόνισμα φωτογραφιών από το μπαούλο, 
> με το αθάνατο ΕΛ ΓΚΡΈΚΟ να ποζάρει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης....
> DSC_0004OlympousAF10b[1] copy-001 - anevasa Nautilia kok.jpg


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία με το Ελ Γκρέκο των Μινωικών στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το πλοίο για όσα χρόνια ταξίδευε το θυμάμαι πάντα φουλ με πάρα πολύ κόσμο 
και όχι μόνο στην Minoan αλλά και στην May Way με το πλοίο ταξίδεψα το 1990 ,1995 ,2001 και μπορώ να πω ότι επρόκειτο για ένα εξαιρετικό πλοίο μεγάλα πολυτελή άνετα σαλόνια ,πισίνα ,μεγάλες καμπίνες ,εστιατόριο ,ατελείωτα καταστρώματα ήταν ένας άρχοντας πάντα καμαρωτός όσα χρόνια και αν πέρναγαν αυτό παρέμενε πάντα μοντέρνο αργότερα θα αρχίζω να ανεβάζω λίγα πραγματάκια από το παρελθόν του πλοίου

----------


## BOBKING

[QUOTE=Appia_1978;557071]Περιποιήθηκα μερικές φωτογραφίες που είχα σκανάρει και ανεβάσει παλαιότερα. Ελπίζω τώρα να είναι λίγο καλύτερες  :Wink: 

El Greco.jpg[/QUOTE/]
Όταν κάποτε ταξίδευαν στην Αδριατική αλλά και στο Αιγαίο θρύλοι
Ένα κολλάζ που είχα φτιάξει το 2003 από διάφορα φυλλάδια των Μινωικών που είχαν φωτογραφίες του Ελ Γκρέκο 
αυτό το αφιερώνω στον φίλο μου tomcat που είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα του πλοία αλλά και στο φίλο μου Appia για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει 
PhotoScan 16.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Μαζί και ένα όμορφο αυτοκόλλητο των Μινωικών με το Ελ Γκρέκο στο ξεκίνημα της καριέρας του στην Αδριατική 
PhotoScan 17.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφο αυτοκόλλητο. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## BOBKING

> Πανέμορφο αυτοκόλλητο. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


Δεν κάνει τίποτα όσο για το κολλάζ που ανέβασα πάνω από το αυτοκόλλητο οι φωτογραφίες του είναι από τα φυλλάδια του 1984 ,1986 ,90 ,96 ,2000
τώρα που έχω ένα ελεύθερο σαββατοκύριακο θα ψάξω να βρω μερικά φυλλάδια των Μινωικών της δεκαετίας το 80 αλλά και από Adriatica επίσης και κάποια της Marlines 
που είχα υποσχεθεί εδώ και καιρώ να ανεβάσω

----------


## tomcat

Φιλε ψάξε σε παρακαλώ γιατί έχουμε μεγάλη διψα να τα δουμε. Οσο για το αυτοκόλλητο πραγματικά το συγκεκριμένο παίζει να είναι και πρώτη φορά που το βλέπω.

----------


## BOBKING

> Φιλε ψάξε σε παρακαλώ γιατί έχουμε μεγάλη διψα να τα δουμε. Οσο για το αυτοκόλλητο πραγματικά το συγκεκριμένο παίζει να είναι και πρώτη φορά που το βλέπω.


Υπομονή μόλις τα βρήκα από αύριο θα αρχίζω να σκανάρω ,όσο για το αυτοκόλλητο έχω άλλα 4 από Μινωικές έχει το πρόγραμμα μέχρι την Τρίτη και μετά θα αρχίσω 
με Adriatica και τέλος για να μπει καλά ο μήνας θα ανεβάσω πράγματα σχετικά με Marlines μετά θα ακολουθήσουν ΑΝΕΚ ,ΝΕΛ και Ventouris ελπίζω να απόλαυσες τις φωτογραφίες 
με το Ελ Γκρέκο  :Wink:

----------


## BOBKING

Το όμορφο Ελ Γκρέκο ποζάρει με το Κνωσσός σε ένα φυλλάδιο του 1985 χαρισμένο στον φίλο appia και tomcat αλλά και στους λάτρεις των δύο πλοίων 
PhotoScan 18.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Υπομονή μόλις τα βρήκα από αύριο θα αρχίζω να σκανάρω ,όσο για το αυτοκόλλητο έχω άλλα 4 από Μινωικές έχει το πρόγραμμα μέχρι την Τρίτη και μετά θα αρχίσω 
> με Adriatica και τέλος για να μπει καλά ο μήνας θα ανεβάσω πράγματα σχετικά με Marlines μετά θα ακολουθήσουν ΑΝΕΚ ,ΝΕΛ και Ventouris ελπίζω να απόλαυσες τις φωτογραφίες 
> με το Ελ Γκρέκο


Εννοείται καλέ μου φίλε.Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες - Κυκλάδες - Κρήτη, επαναδραστηριοποιείται φέτος καλοκαίρι 2018 μετά από 12 + ;; χρόνια και η απουσία του, είναι αισθητή....  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## avvachrist

Μιας και η παλιά του γραμμή ανοίγει και πάλι απόψε, να δούμε το *ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ* σε ένα ρεμέτζο καλοκαίρι τέλη δεκαετίας του '90 στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου. 
El Greco0001.jpg

----------


## lissos

Πωω! Αναμνήσεις και ομορφιές! 
Υπέροχη avvachrist!

----------


## tomcat

Σε ευχαριστουμε αγαπητε φιλε για την ωραια σου φωτο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ένα σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο με την άφιξη του θρυλικού Ελ Γκρέκο στο Διακόφτι Κυθήρων (12/10/1999) στα πλαίσια εκδρομής της Εργατικής Εστίας, αλλά και ταυτόχρονης αυτοψίας ως προς την καταλληλότητα του λιμένα για το μελλοντικό άνοιγμα της γραμμής Ηράκλειο - Κύθηρα - Καλαμάτα.

----------


## Joyrider

Πολύ πλάκα ο πράκτορας, σε όλα μέσα έπεσε χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα. Τι ωραία, αφελή και πομπώδη ήταν τα συναισθήματα πριν 22 χρόνια...

----------


## tomcat

Πολυ ομορφο και νοσταλγικο βιντεο απο ενα πλοιο που ειναι απο τα πιο αγαπημενα μου. Πρωτη φορα ειχα την τυχη να δω εικονες απο το εσωτερικο του και πραγματικα το ευχαριστηθηκα. Μακαρι να υπαρξουν και αλλα τετοια βιντεο.

----------


## gioannis13

Φανταστικό βίντεο , Θεούλης και ο πράκτορας , και ο ταξιτζής ! ....πόσες είχε φορτώσει μέσα ? αχ COVID !  :Fat:

----------

